# Intense M6 Buchsen...



## rddvil (2. Juli 2009)

Also, hallo erstmal an alle!

Hab nen Intense M6 seit einem jahr. Bin recht zufrieden mit dem teil funtz echt saugeil.

Hab aber ein leichtes problem... Ich kriege immer spiel in den buchsen des daempfers (an der unteren). Wollte mal fragen ob ihr auch des selbe problem habt und wenn ja wie hab ihr es geloest?
Hab mit schon ne neue buchse machen lassen hat aber leider nur an die 2 monate gahalten....

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Myrkskog (3. Juli 2009)

Wenn das Spiel nicht im Dämpferauge ist, kannst du dir ein paar 0,1mm (falls es gibt evtl. auch 0,05mm) Passscheiben holen und damit die Buchsen so Unterlegen, dass sie kein Spiel mehr haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rddvil (6. Juli 2009)

Danke fuer die antwort.

Dass spiel ist aber leider im daempferauge... muss mal schauen ob mir jemand eine gute loesung vorschlaegt...

danke


----------



## Myrkskog (7. Juli 2009)

Falls du geteilte Buchsen hast würde ich es mal mit durchgängigen versuchen?


----------

